# Looking for a share horse 1/2 days near Cheadle Hulme



## shadeofshyness (19 November 2013)

Hello 

I am looking for a part loan/share horse for 1/2 days a week. Happy to make financial contribution. 

I'm a friendly 27 year old woman and a sympathetic, experienced rider who has ridden and loved horses since very small. Sadly I don't have the time for a horse of my own due to work commitments - I sometimes have to travel and stay overnight for work so may have to be flexible with days. I am 5'8" and weigh 9 stone 8 - so something 14-16.2 would be good. Must be safe and sane please! 

I would prefer not to travel too far - so looking near as possible to Cheadle Hulme - Bramhall/Hazel Grove/Poynton maybe? 

Please PM me for any details


----------



## TrasaM (20 November 2013)

Have a look on Preloved. There are usually some adverts there also try local tack shops and maybe post your own advert. Good luck with you search


----------



## shadeofshyness (20 November 2013)

Been trawling Preloved but nothing close enough yet... seems my area is a black hole of horsiness.

There aren't any tack shops that local unfortunately.


----------



## fatpiggy (20 November 2013)

Go over to Bowlers at Offerton and look at their notice board.  Penningtons in Bramhall would be the nearest to you I think.


----------



## shadeofshyness (20 November 2013)

Penningtons would be ideal - I am going to venture there to stick a notice up. Not heard of Bowlers (or indeed Offerton, to be honest!) so thank you for that tip. I can see what my Saturday is going to involve! 

Just had a message on another site off someone with a horse available in Cheadle Hulme - which would be ideal - and she said it is on a yard here. I know I'm not familiar with the area fully, only having moved here in July, but I have NEVER noticed a yard in CH. Must be well hidden!


----------



## fatpiggy (21 November 2013)

shadeofshyness said:



			Penningtons would be ideal - I am going to venture there to stick a notice up. Not heard of Bowlers (or indeed Offerton, to be honest!) so thank you for that tip. I can see what my Saturday is going to involve! 

Just had a message on another site off someone with a horse available in Cheadle Hulme - which would be ideal - and she said it is on a yard here. I know I'm not familiar with the area fully, only having moved here in July, but I have NEVER noticed a yard in CH. Must be well hidden!
		
Click to expand...

Bowlers is on the road between Offerton and Marple/Romily - have a look on a map. It is Shady Oak farm.

There is a yard in Cheadle Hulme, you will probably have seen the ponies opposite the viaduct on Ladybridge Road.  Given that the grazing under the viaduct is up for sale, and on the other side has been sold with planning permission (farmer has been trying for YEARS but was knocked back because it is a landfill site) I doubt there will be ponies there much longer.  You'd be surprised how many ponies there are dotted about in the area though.  There is at least one regularly in the back garden of a council house more or less opposite the Cross Keys on Garners Lane, and you MUST have seen the poor sods being hammered around the streets in front of a buggy. They live in Edgeley.  I viewed a house which backed onto their yard.  Needless to say I didn't buy in case my jodhpurs attracted unwanted "visitors".


----------



## shadeofshyness (21 November 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			Bowlers is on the road between Offerton and Marple/Romily - have a look on a map. It is Shady Oak farm.

There is a yard in Cheadle Hulme, you will probably have seen the ponies opposite the viaduct on Ladybridge Road.  Given that the grazing under the viaduct is up for sale, and on the other side has been sold with planning permission (farmer has been trying for YEARS but was knocked back because it is a landfill site) I doubt there will be ponies there much longer.  You'd be surprised how many ponies there are dotted about in the area though.  There is at least one regularly in the back garden of a council house more or less opposite the Cross Keys on Garners Lane, and you MUST have seen the poor sods being hammered around the streets in front of a buggy. They live in Edgeley.  I viewed a house which backed onto their yard.  Needless to say I didn't buy in case my jodhpurs attracted unwanted "visitors".
		
Click to expand...

Ah, maybe it's that yard then, I have seen it now you mention it. There were a lot of foals when we first moved here and when we drove past my non-horsey OH was worried about them with the barbed wire (he is learning well!) Thanks for the info on land being sold - I wouldn't want to get attached to a share horse only for it to have to move potentially too far away. Will be interesting to see where it is kept, now you mention the amount dotted round hiding.

The ponies grazing now on the Ladybridge viaduct land are right behind my house (it backs onto the fields) and I have been wondering who owns the land as it seems to be a public footpath/dog walking place. Lots of people have been feeding them - my heart is in my mouth when I see them bombing up to people and surrounding them! Me and OH had a nice walk up there when the weather was better all the way to Bramhall and got mobbed by a little Welsh type who was interested in the lingering smell of carrots in my jacket pockets... 

I have seen the poor things battering along with the buggy. Makes me wince. 

I've also seen someone cantering a nice looking black pony past Waitrose, in the middle of the road, with no hat on yet wearing a 'caution young horse!' tabard. The pony wasn't bombing off with her, it seemed deliberate... 

So on that note I hope I find some same horsey people round here! Haha


----------



## Max1822 (28 December 2013)

Hi are you still lookin to help with a pony?


----------



## awilliams (28 December 2013)

I know of 3 in the area that sound suitable for you, feel free to pm me.


----------



## shadeofshyness (29 December 2013)

Hi I've now got one. Thanks though!


----------



## BlueC (10 January 2014)

Hi,

I was just wondering if you came across any nice yards on your search for a horse share? Im relocating to Manchester and am really struggling to find a suitable yard! I want to live in didsbury so not too far from Cheadle hulme so would be looking at similar locations. Any help would be really appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## shadeofshyness (10 January 2014)

Hello, yes I know quite a lot of the yards in the area. My loan horse is on Florence Farm in Woodford/Mottram St Andrew which is a lovely little yard AND there's a livery space right now. 

If you want a big yard with facilities but still friendly, I know someone who is on Dairy House farm in Altrincham and loves it. There's also Dean Valley in Woodford which is popular. I also saw a nice yard in Nether Alderley which was pretty swanky! Sale where I used to live has some rough and ready yards with amazing hacking on Sale waterpark (all off-road beautiful tracks etc). May be worth starting a thread in North West section as other locals will know even more.

I can also tell you ones to avoid with a barge pole 

edit: just seen you've already posted in here haha! Maybe try Cheshire Horse forum too


----------



## fatpiggy (10 January 2014)

shadeofshyness said:



			Hello, yes I know quite a lot of the yards in the area. My loan horse is on Florence Farm in Woodford/Mottram St Andrew which is a lovely little yard AND there's a livery space right now. 

If you want a big yard with facilities but still friendly, I know someone who is on Dairy House farm in Altrincham and loves it. There's also Dean Valley in Woodford which is popular. I also saw a nice yard in Nether Alderley which was pretty swanky! Sale where I used to live has some rough and ready yards with amazing hacking on Sale waterpark (all off-road beautiful tracks etc). May be worth starting a thread in North West section as other locals will know even more.

I can also tell you ones to avoid with a barge pole 

edit: just seen you've already posted in here haha! Maybe try Cheshire Horse forum too 

Click to expand...

Dairy House is a nice yard with lots of facilities but it is very big, and I think with insufficient grazing and the fencing leaves alot to be desired.  Sale has the very best hacking  but they ruined it when they tarmacced the Mersey banks, you get some right scrotes out on trail bikes who will deliberately hassle riders and don't get me started on the bl++dy dog walkers who think it is fine to let their darlings chase your horse.  There was one woman who had 7 - and god help you if you met her.  I wouldn't keep a horse on any yard in that area now.


----------

